# Keychain "login" cannot be found to store "Safari"



## nclester (Dec 28, 2007)

I keep getting this message. I just installed Leopard, but the problem began right before the install. 

Keychain "login" cannot be found to store "Safari", with the option to Restore Defaults or Cancel. 

It's driving me freaking crazy, I'm sure it's an easy fix. Let me know what to do. 

My Keychain Access is empty, showing no passwords or "login"

I usually store passwords into my keychain, why aren't they still there? How does this problem start?


----------



## nclester (Dec 28, 2007)

I've fixed the problem. It was so easy I feel dumb even wasting a thread on this. Anyway, if you ever run into this same problem, here is the solution.

Navigate to your Applications folder, then to Utilities. From there open up Keychain Access. Once Keychain is open, click Keychain Access in your navigation bar at the top and select Keychain First Aid. Run the repair and then run verify. 

Problem solved, no more stupid keychain pop-ups. 

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## macbri (Dec 28, 2007)

*applause* for reporting the fix so that others can benefit, instead of just a "oh I fixed it, bye" type of thing.  Thank you!


----------



## nclester (Dec 29, 2007)

Macbri, I appreciate the applause. I think most would agree when I say, take the selfish shit elsewhere. I've found being helpful much more rewarding then being lazy. 

I hope to learn a whole bunch of new tips and tricks on macosx. Thanks for the comment, mac. 

I am running into a keychain pop-up that asks me for my "login" password every once in a while. Working on a fix, if you've got any tips... please, let me know.

Thanks in advance guys/gals.


----------



## macbri (Dec 29, 2007)

Try moving your ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.keychainaccess.plist to your Desktop or somewhere else (i.e. don't trash it) and logout/login, see if that helps.  If not you can try moving aside your login keychain (~/Library/Keychains/login.keychain) and logout/login, and then a new one will be created.

Both these solutions are from this thread on the Apple forums.


----------



## HeatherMarie (Jan 9, 2008)

I had the exact same problem, I googled the phrase, this site came up and you fixed it!  I don't think I would've ever figured it out on my own   (if google doesn't answer me, i'm stumped on ALL computer issues).  THANKS!!!


----------



## progmac (Feb 3, 2008)

I also googled the problem and came upon this thread.   Thanks!  A little bit of extra info from me: the Repair failed and said permission was denied in ~/Library/Keychains/login.keychain -- so i went into that folder, clicked get info on that file, changed the permissions and ran the repair again.  This time, everything worked great!


----------



## petenayl (May 29, 2008)

My 1st day with a mac! Thanks very much for this simple solution. I can now enjoy my new toy!!


----------



## jacquio7 (Feb 7, 2009)

I get the message saying a keychain can not be stored for safairi.
I go to keychain access, then keychain first aid and click verify. i get a message saying verification failed.

What do i do now?????


----------



## digidrums (Jul 15, 2009)

nclester - Thank you for the solution, it worked for me too.

>I go to keychain access, then keychain first aid and click verify. i get a 
>message saying verification failed.  What do i do now?????

change the setting from Verify to Repair, then click Start.


----------



## processor93 (Jul 16, 2009)

excellent, i was about to post a Q about this and searched first finding this topic on top! best of all, it fixed it (i did have to quit and restart safari for it to work).

the weird thing is, i know exactly what caused it: installing MS office 2008.


----------



## KateWooten (Aug 3, 2009)

Thankyou ! New user to this site and problem solved instantly !


----------



## warvet117 (Sep 5, 2009)

I've tried this solution but i'm still getting the message "keychain login not found to store safari". Need some help.

*update*- I tried quitting and restarting safari. No problems so far. Thanks to nclester and Processor93.


----------



## jmo562003 (Oct 17, 2010)

I tried the fix NClester suggested, but when I clicked "Repair" it terminated unsuccessfully. The keychain access application didn't crash or anything like that. It just said "Repair terminated unsuccessfully." Same thing when I tried to verify. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 17, 2010)

Restart your Mac, then don't open other apps until you try that repair again.


----------



## leevcleef (Dec 13, 2016)

If you get the following message "A keychain cannot be found to store "Safari." try opening

Launchpad -> Other -> Keychain Access

and deleting all keychains under Safari.

Another useful option is Keychain First Aid in the Keychains Menu


----------



## WaltCD (Jan 14, 2017)

nclester said:


> Navigate to your Applications folder, then to Utilities. From there open up Keychain Access. Once Keychain is open, click Keychain Access in your navigation bar at the top and select Keychain First Aid. Run the repair and then run verify.
> 
> Problem solved, no more stupid keychain pop-ups.


Thank you SO much for the solution!
Anyone know how to fix this with MacOS Sierra? The Keychain Access program does not seem to have a First Aid option.


----------

